# Limited use material



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I was to Walmart this past week and got few yards. Several says for home use only and non comerical. I guess I never seen this before and really can they do that? And grade of material. One piece is Thomas Kincade and Hautmans by Cranston and David Massa, VIP Cranston. I do not think this is low grade fabric. Is it? No cheap as non fabric seems to be any more. $5 and $6 for it. 10 yards was $55 with out tax. So aveaged $5.50 a yard.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

It has to do with copyright, and not with the quality of the fabric. A lot of fabric designers seem to think that they can dictate what you can do with the fabric that you legally purchased. Here is a site that discusses the issue: Tabberone's Trademark & Copyright Page.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Rats! I thought with only a single response so far, _I_ would be able to be the first to put up Tabberone's page! lol

What it means, colorado, is that the manufacturer really doesn't want to see their licensed fabric turned into bibs, tableclothes, nursery sets, etc, etc because they aren't going to get a cut of the new profits. 
What the Tabberone page will tell you is that it doesn't matter. Once you bought that fabric you can do whatever you want with it. Including making a profit.
And she'll also tell you about the various court cases that she WON, fighting this out with an assortment of big licensing companies.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Thankyou.

I know it has nothing to do with grade of fabric but it does seem to be good material. I bought to make quilts and I will. I can understand you could not print up the same material design and sell it.. If a company was making 100's of quilts or what ever with it and advertising it, yeah. It is not a commerial matrerial for a factory type stuff. They would buy whole sale anyway and not OTC.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Rats! I thought with only a single response so far, _I_ would be able to be the first to put up Tabberone's page! lol
> 
> What it means, colorado, is that the manufacturer really doesn't want to see their licensed fabric turned into bibs, tableclothes, nursery sets, etc, etc because they aren't going to get a cut of the new profits.
> What the Tabberone page will tell you is that it doesn't matter. Once you bought that fabric you can do whatever you want with it. Including making a profit.
> And she'll also tell you about the various court cases that she WON, fighting this out with an assortment of big licensing companies.


That is really good to know. Now I have to check it out for patterns such as Simplicity, McCalls, etc and their copyright saying you cannot make things from them to sell (seems rather stupid, I'm not copying the pattern). They don't want you to Manufacture from them.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Especially with patterns, how can they say you made something with their pattern when every company has basically the same designs and you can also get them on line sometimes for free? Doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had a few patterns say that. One I remember was a knee pad one. But had hat pattern and bag and apron I think. But basically just be home sewers I would think would us and most are not selling anyway.. 

I know on crafts one sells better with your own design/item. So many times bunch uses the pattern in a mag and all have the same thing. 

And in art class in college teacher said we could copy paintings and make 3 changes and we were legal. They will cut their sales as people maynot buy if they list that on it. I had not read the edge I went by the material. People would see that material and if liked would go buy them some. People that sell what they make buy more material than the home sewers I would think. Not a lot of us but like I only bought 10 yds. Last time before this I got like 25 yars ad not doing a lot of sewing either. For doll clothes I bought small remants and scrape so doll clothes would be lots of diffrent materials and helped sales a lot. And was cheaper. 

I bought the material and I am going to use it.


----------

